# New Bench



## Mike1950

I am going to do a build on the bench I am building. I really do not need a bench because I have a great one but since I bought a vise I need a bench to justify the vise acquisition. This probably really poor logic. But what the hell it works for me. My other bench is oak with a douglas fir top. Serves me well. This one will be made out of walnut and BLM base and drawers. Top will be Hard maple. It will be designed around this Craigslist find- Emmert replica. Hopefully I can be done in the next few weeks. Enjoy.......

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rdnkmedic

Subscribed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

Are you building a particular style? (ei., Roubo, Moravian, etc.) Would you consider making it with joinery that you can take apart for storage?

Thoughts,
Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I'll be watching this one as well! Btw, your logic seems sound to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Fret440 said:


> Are you building a particular style? (ei., Roubo, Moravian, etc.) Would you consider making it with joinery that you can take apart for storage?
> 
> Thoughts,
> Jacob



Style?? I am taking parts of different styles that I like and making my own bench. I use a very sophisticated bench building methodology. W.I. - Wing it!! Plans are still a work in progress. As far as being able to take apart. I want the top to be able to be removed. Storage?? ahh there is only one event that will put it in storage and the kids will have to worry about it then.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> I'll be watching this one as well! Btw, your logic seems sound to me.




Thanks David- the Mrs. kinda had questioned that logic but it seemed pretty straight forward to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

Can't wait to see this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Style- My first bench is arts and craft style. This one I will call at this point "Art Nouveau" I think more in furniture terms. Lets see if in the end -if anybody agrees???


----------



## Sprung

Nice! I'll be following along! The last bench you built was very nice, and I'm sure this one will be too.

I'm hoping that I can find a good deal on some wood in the next year so I can build a good bench. Both of mine are built from materials I scavenged that were laying around, and neither are the most sturdy. One gets its sturdiness from being pushed up against the wall... I'll be looking forward to watching the build progress, especially because I like watching bench builds because it gives me ideas for when the time comes that I'll get to build one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

Fun to watch this progress. After all these years, your wife Still doesn't understand you? ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Love these build threads !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

BarbS said:


> Fun to watch this progress. After all these years, your wife Still doesn't understand you? ;-)




Oh she Understands me!!!! Kidding aside- she treats me great, always has faith in what I do. You saw my wood stash- and I have no bed in shop so she must think I am doin somethin right!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hawker 1

Great look forward to the ideas. I need them as of now I am using a wood door on sawhorses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS

Mike1950 said:


> Oh she Understands me!!!! Kidding aside- she treats me great, always has faith in what I do. You saw my wood stash- and I have no bed in shop so she must think I am doin somethin right!!!!!!!



Actually, I saw the inside of your custom-built, remodeled House. She reaps ample rewards of your talents!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Legs on my old bench were just straight up and down. These will have a horizontal base. I have 4" walnut but I did not want to use walnut frome that batch so I am laminating 2" with maple in between. net size of aprox. 4 x 3. The lam in the leg will have curly maple inlaid in it. Thus legs and base will have the illusion of solid wood. 

Old bench



 

base and leg stock



 

base- if you look carefully you can see where it is marked to be cut out. I will wait to cut this out after leg mortise is finished.



 

glued up leg



 

If you will look leg and base stock are the same material as far as thickness goes. Maple added width so leg will be smaller. Enjoy.... 
Ask any questions as we go...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm in! Woo Hoo, a build thread!


----------



## Sprung

Really like that walnut and maple combo! That will look real sharp when it's done.

If you need a home for your "old", "worn out" bench when you're done with the new one, I could provide it a good "retirement" and give it a new shop to live and be used in. 

(Your old bench is pretty sweet too!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Really like that walnut and maple combo! That will look real sharp when it's done.
> 
> If you need a home for your "old", "worn out" bench when you're done with the new one, I could provide it a good "retirement" and give it a new shop to live and be used in.
> 
> (Your old bench is pretty sweet too!)




Thanks- I love my old bench it will either stay where it it or be in the room I have my big tools in. Sorry- I do not think it will fit in a LFRGB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

PS matt- bench's are an easy build and fun............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> PS matt- bench's are an easy build and fun............



Oh, I know. I've seen lots of bench build threads and pics in various places. It's a build I'm really looking forward to whenever I have the chance - I'd rather build my own bench to suit my own needs rather than acquire something pre-built that just doesn't suit me or fit my style of work. Just out of curiosity, what's the future of the "old" one? Gonna still hang out in the shop and see use? (Multiple good benches can be a very good thing.)

Edit: I see you already answered my question about the future of the "old" one, lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looking forward to this Mike! (Even though its flat) Didn't you want to turn those legs?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Looking forward to this Mike! (Even though its flat) Didn't you want to turn those legs?




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....I Love a good bench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

NYWoodturner said:


> Didn't you want to turn those legs?



That was my first thought as well... An element of grace to break up all those square corners so common in flat work...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950

Dern Chip makers they are ganging up on me.............. Youngsters aint got no manners........ no respect fir their elders.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Going to watch this thread religiously, despite the flat legs, and even knowing that it will drive me insane knowing I could never approach Mike's workmanship nor have a stash that allows use of such fine woods on a workbench! Oh well, this is why I come here - to live vicariously through masters like you and Mike Jones and Scott and even Doc and Kev, and to pick up a few splinters along the way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Going to watch this thread religiously, despite the flat legs, and even knowing that it will drive me insane knowing I could never approach Mike's workmanship nor have a stash that allows use of such fine woods on a workbench! Oh well, this is why I come here - to live vicariously through masters like you and Mike Jones and Scott and even Doc and Kev, and to pick up a few splinters along the way.



You can build this bench- They seem complicated but are very simple. Not really very many parts. A lot easier then one of those wacky lopsided things those turners call a bowl!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Well....at least Mike's making something he can use and not just look at, you know, like them bowls that are good for nothing but looking at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Been under the weather for a couple days- Not worth a crap today but cleaned up a little in the shop and squared, sized and Planed the legs. Like I said I am using 2" stock and want it to look solid. So A little maple and it looks solid with an inlay. One of those guitar blank thins did the trick except a few inches short. A couple little thin pieces of BLM burl and we have a solid leg.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BarbS

Judging by the first part of your build, this is going to be a pretty Fancy Bench! Lookin' good, Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

rdnkmedic said:


> Subscribed.


 what he said! ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

BarbS said:


> Judging by the first part of your build, this is going to be a pretty Fancy Bench! Lookin' good, Mike.




Thanks Barb, It will be fun. I actually am sorta practicing with some Ideas. Kathie has a new buffet in mind for our dining room. I am trying to get her to add some inlays in her design. Also it is fun- takes a little more time- but what the hell- it is for me so nobody will complain about it taking too long.......


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great start Mike! Looking very nice, I like the laminated legs, couple of my favorite woods too!


----------



## Mike1950

Just for Scott- yes I did turn those legs!!! Into something Square 
Christmas honey do list has been getting me but I got a little time in shop.Made the mortise and tenons on right and left leg. I used a combo of Drillpress and chisels for mortise's and the table saw for shoulders and bandsaw to cut off waste. Chisels and shoulder plane to fine tune. I love making large joinery. Just something about having it slide together.
had a little scary moment- thought bein around you Chippers had got to me.



 

But I came back to my senses and realized it was just a drill press- whew- that was scarey.....



 

Working on base mortises now. Almost ready to slide together and dado for panel inset.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SENC

That was a close one, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Panel inset-guitar blanks thin rejects......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike, with the way this bench is shaping up, it is going to be way too nice to be a workbench to want to do any work on and risk damaging!

Looking really good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Matt- I will do my best at building it- after that it will be on it's own- hard life as a bench in my shop- just a tool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

I am back- not much work yesterday- lots of family stuff. Got some time today. Dressed some wood for rails and made more tenons and mortises. slid everything together and the damn thing would not fit!!!!! Checked and I had the bases reversed- That was a close one- Almost had to do a Red Fox big one. Few more tenons , mortises,some rounded corners, grooves and assembly can start. It is going to be plenty heavy when done.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow Mike, this thing is going to look great, I can't wait to see that walnut with a finish on it. The finish is going to really make the maple accents pop. If I ever get a real shop a bench like that is a must do. I think I have bench envy, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow Mike, this thing is going to look great, I can't wait to see that walnut with a finish on it. The finish is going to really make the maple accents pop. If I ever get a real shop a bench like that is a must do. I think I have bench envy, LOL.




Greg you are not the only one that wants to see it finished. This walnut was a pile that I sold all the good stuff out of and these are what was left. Did not look like much rough but planed it looks nice. I have been tempted to put some finish on but I will wait.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Walnut is one of my favorites too! I love the smell of it when working with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

e="woodtickgreg, post: 136638, member: 83"]Walnut is one of my favorites too! I love the smell of it when working with it.[/quote]
Thats weird walnut is one of the few that stink to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

jmurray said:


> e="woodtickgreg, post: 136638, member: 83"]Walnut is one of my favorites too! I love the smell of it when working with it.


Thats weird walnut is one of the few that stink to me.[/quote]
Nah, Oak and Catalpa stink to me, LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Here you go Greg, I could not wait to see the finish on it. I also love maple and walnut. They are made for each other. Just like cherry and maple. Enjoy and Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful Mike! As I thought the color and figure just popped with the finish. Walnut is one of those woods that doesn't really look like much when you are sanding it, but it just comes alive as you apply the finish. I always have to make sure I am thorough with the sanding as I always want to get to the exciting part and apply the finish. That bench is going to be too nice to beat the crap out of and pile stuff on top of it, LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I promise I will not beat it on the sides- The top is another story....... Thanks Buddy Have a great Christmas!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

WOW! It looked really good before any finish. But with finish on it - WOW! Looks awesome!  I love seeing wood come to life when you put a finish on it.

Walnut and Maple really are a great pairing - ss is the Cherry and Maple pairing you also mentioned.


----------



## SENC

Sometimes I dream
That he is me
You've got to see that's how I dream to be
I dream I move, I dream I groove
Like Mike
If I could Be Like Mike
Like Mike
Oh, if I could Be Like Mike
Be Like Mike, Be Like Mike
Again I try
Just need to fly
For just one day if I could
Be that way
I dream I move
I dream I groove
Like Mike
If I could Be Like Mike
I wanna be, I wanna be
Like Mike
Oh, if I could Be Like Mike
(only younger)
(and with a lathe)
(but keeping his wood stash)
(and box/bench-making prowess)

I've clearly been up too many hours... hope Mrs Santa finishes soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

Henry I hope santa was good to you- Even though you are bein mean with the  stuff............... Merry Christmas


----------



## barry richardson

That looks great Mike! A designer workbench for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Great, Mike... and Jane loved her walnut box! Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I cut one of my back panels for bench 1/8" short- and what is bad is I measured right then told myself it was wrong.  So i made 2 more panels and cut up the stock for top. I love working with hard maple- it is so substantial- It also burns hot in the stove...... It is dry- Does not even register on Moisture meter. These maple thins are very nice for inset panels- lots of figure and cheap. So far everything is working to plan- hold it what plan!! The top will take some thinking. Enjoy and more pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

This looks like it will belong in the living room as opposed to the shop. I'm sure none of us would object but the Mrs. might!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie thinks it is starting to look like a desk- It will not in a year. i bet we see similarities in a buffet I am building this year!! I love using these maple thins. The ones that are cupped- I spray with water and clamp together in the vise and clamps- leave it that way for a couple days and they are straight or close enough.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

I had better like it now cause it is all glued together. Pretty stout. I like the paneled look. I do it a lot but it is a lot of work. Now the top and drawers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

WOW! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Holy figured maple, Batman. That is gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks, I love the maple and walnut. Off to the shop- I have drawers to make.


----------



## DKMD

I'm still not sure how you're planning to ship this to me, but I'm anxious to find out... It's a bit nicer than my current bench (the solid core door I have laying across and 2x4 frame).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike - Indulge Kathie and put in the living room. You can compromise and call it a work desk... or a desk bench. Either way you get to do glue ups and dry fittings in the living room It doesn't get any better than that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS

Mike1950 said:


> Here you go Greg, I could not wait to see the finish on it. I also love maple and walnut. They are made for each other. Just like cherry and maple. Enjoy and Merry Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 37663
> 
> View attachment 37664



My oh My! Way to go, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I am completely ashamed to admit that I just saw this thread. I haver not been able to read it yet but I ran through the pictures and I'm thinking the  man is more talented than I ever thought possible. Mike, that is a seriously gorgeous piece of art. I cannot wait to see it completed. WOW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - Indulge Kathie and put in the living room. You can compromise and call it a work desk... or a desk bench. Either way you get to do glue ups and dry fittings in the living room It doesn't get any better than that




You must think I am crazier then I am- The living room is sacred- I would be living in my shop if I was really lucky!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

BarbS said:


> My oh My! Way to go, Mike!




Thanks Barb!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I am completely ashamed to admit that I just saw this thread. I haver not been able to read it yet but I ran through the pictures and I'm thinking the  man is more talented than I ever thought possible. Mike, that is a seriously gorgeous piece of art. I cannot wait to see it completed. WOW!




Thanks Kevin, It is a fun project - You got me thing of using the thins in a bench a while back in my sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Keeps getting better, Mike! My workshop is going to be jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Beautiful! Now your going to have to redo the décor in your whole shop to match it. Maybe a couple of your restored antique lights hanging over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful! Now your going to have to redo the décor in your whole shop to match it. Maybe a couple of your restored antique lights hanging over it.




You really want me in trouble- don't you????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> You really want me in trouble- don't you????


YUP!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hawker 1

WOW , speechless , workbench NA , work of art yes. Heill yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted

Mike1950 said:


> I had better like it now cause it is all glued together. Pretty stout. I like the paneled look. I do it a lot but it is a lot of work. Now the top and drawers.
> 
> View attachment 37868
> 
> View attachment 37869
> 
> View attachment 37870


 
Panels are a lot of work but i'm always glad I went the extra mile when the project is done. This bench is very nice. I hope to make my own some day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950

finally got back to bench- one of those breaks like Matt was talking about. Probably another month or less on house project and full time in shop again. 
15 drawers- the boxes are glued and complete- need to sand make and install slides but getting closer. Does not look like much but 75 pieces with a lot of machining!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice mike, that looks like a pile of work to me. Only you would use curly maple for drawers, LOL. What does that stuff grow on tree's around you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice mike, that looks like a pile of work to me. Only you would use curly maple for drawers, LOL. What does that stuff grow on tree's around you?



Greg I am so happy that you said something about the drawer maple. These are not only guitar rejects they are WB rejects. I took pieces that would not sell here and resawed into 3/8's- wait till you see the dividers that got passed up......... I am spoiled though- I cannot buy clear pine here for what I sell these blanks for.............. I have red oak for drawers but these are SO MUCH prettier...................

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Yes that's a pile of work even if you're using a DT jig. That's going to be one of the prettier benches I've ever seen. Can't wait to see it complete. 



'

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Yes that's a pile of work even if you're using a DT jig. That's going to be one of the prettier benches I've ever seen. Can't wait to see it complete.
> 
> 
> 
> '




Thanks kevin I do not use a jig. I do the inny's on my router table and I do the outies with My wonderful 1951 scrollsaw and chisels. 
Wait till you see the drawer fronts- that is always my favorite part. 
Drawers- no matter how you do them are a pile of work. I am a glutton for punishment- these will have persimmon slides. I gain over an inch in size with my slides verses factory slides. Trying to think of handle Ideas and get my head completely around wagon vise design.......... my guess 400 lbs when finished- can't wait to abuse and use it........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

What kind of slides . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> What kind of slides . . .




I will dado the sides of the drawers and mount 1 " x 1/4 in cabinet- the opposite of this one that serves us quite well. inny will be on drawers. sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## Sprung

Mike, really great to see you back at it!!!! Looking great and looking forward to seeing more progress as time allows!

Those "WB reject" drawer pieces are way nice, lol! I should come and steal even just your "WB reject" pile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Off and on I have managed to get drawer carcass's installed with slides. Glued faces up and they ended up being too thin. Oh well -now I have new ones being glued up. I hate dropping a project and then picking it up- hard to get the 's mind around it again. Getting very close to starting the top and entering final stretch. had all day today- well except getting rid of the 8" of snow and then 2 hrs later after it had rained and made it very heavy- cleaning the entrance's to driveway after the snow plow had came. 
Sure am going to like all these drawers!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like all them drawers too! coming along nice Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Very nice, Mike! Having all those drawers close at hand like that will be very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Next auction entry?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Shipping included?


rdnkmedic said:


> Next auction entry?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Shipping included?




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironman123

Tell you what buddy, my friend, when it is done just send it to me and I will keep it safe for you. Oh and I will pay the shipping buddy.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Hoping this weekend I finish drawers and start on top. It will be easy compared to all these drawers. Benches are fun to build. This is my third and I doubt my last.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## SENC

I want the hand-me-down! Beautiful work, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Really like the bookmatched drawer fronts all from one piece that flows from one drawer to the next! Can't wait to see it when it's done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Well I am back- never had this much trouble with this kind of drawer front- but then again I have never tried to do an hour here and there before. I little fine tuning-attach the base to the frame, finish, Handles and it is done. Have done a little prep on top pieces- probably start gluing this weekend- if I can actually decide the final config. I love the maple with walnut- just seem to be made for each other. Sub top is on-keeps the sawdust out of drawers) and a shelf to hide tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung

Awesome, Mike! I think that your bench is probably the most awesome bench I've seen yet. VERY nice looking, and also very functional. Gives me ideas for whenever I can hopefully build a nice bench of my own someday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think I would just put it in my bedroom and call it a dresser. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## BarbS

I agree with Greg! You are doing an awesome job on this. What a lot of work on those drawers! An inspiration, Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I think I would just put it in my bedroom and call it a dresser. Beautiful.




But Greg I already have a dresser!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

BarbS said:


> I agree with Greg! You are doing an awesome job on this. What a lot of work on those drawers! An inspiration, Mike.




Thanks Barb, Drawers are a lot of work and they consume a surprising amount of material. But they are so much handier in the long run. When I built our cabinets Kathie insisted on bunches of drawers- I whined but made them. She was right but please don't tell her I said so!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> But Greg I already have a dresser!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 45309


Yeah but I bet you won't beat on that one with a hammer, The wife would have your ... LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Narrowing in on the finish line- Dividers in top 2 drawers. The top is glued up into 2 separate pieces. That way they fit in planer. The solid one is a brute to move- rough size is about 80 x 3 1/4 x 13 Hard maple. The side with all the holes in it is more my speed to move. Once top gets done I will pre install vise- make it easy. The emmert repro is 50 lbs- I want to make it as easy to install as I can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike - The dividers in the top drawers are awesome. Perfect for your turning tools 
Seriously amazing bench though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - The dividers in the top drawers are awesome. Perfect for your turning tools
> Seriously amazing bench though




HA HA-- Thanks Scott- Now my chisels are helter skelter. The nice thing about a second bench is I get to change what I do not like in first. I am a slob- if 10 chisels will fit in drawer - I cram 15 in, With dividers- this will not happen. I am looking forward to beating on it.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I am looking forward to beating on it.



I don't think you should spare any time, effort, or expense on the finish. Make it look as perfect, as pristine, as precious as possible. Then pour tar and gravel all over it, scrape it all off with a 35 pound shingle scraper and go to work building boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodintyuuu

mike after this summers turning lessons, YOU do remember : you will have no use for the bench except to start putting your turning tools in there oh one design flaw the dividers will bugger up the new collection, MIKE that is about the coolest bench i have ever seen. too cool for words man. I WANT ONE PLZ. cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

woodintyuuu said:


> mike after this summers turning lessons, YOU do remember : you will have no use for the bench except to start putting your turning tools in there oh one design flaw the dividers will bugger up the new collection, MIKE that is about the coolest bench i have ever seen. too cool for words man. I WANT ONE PLZ. cl




Mikes to do list- Make sure to put handles on the 2 lathe tools I have before Cliff gets here. I have had them for a year- :headbutt:

Thanks Cliff- It has been a fun project- I like large joinery. Sure got drug out though- too many irons in fire..............


----------



## SENC

Fantastic, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

That is going to be almost to pretty to work on! Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Blueglass said:


> That is going to be almost to pretty to work on! Beautiful!




Les I will work on it. What else do you do with a bench???


----------



## Blueglass

Don't forget the almost, probably the most important word in that sentence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

If I had one as pretty as yours, I might just sit and look at it!



Mike1950 said:


> Les I will work on it. What else do you do with a bench???

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> If I had one as pretty as yours, I might just sit and look at it!



Build one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

I will, one day, when I'm old like Mike. Seriously, making a decent bench is something that has been on my list a while... but I don't have the room in my current shop. When I do, I'm definitely coming bavk to study this thread. Maybe an FBE bench?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

"I will, one day, when I'm old like Mike" WWWWHHATTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Narrowing in on finish line. BLO on top- one vise on. Funny how style and design affects the illusion of size. My old bench was 1 inch taller- top length is the same and this top is 2" wider. It looks like it is much smaller?? Handles were repro brass but I used darkening solution- now they look ancient. Going to love all these drawers. Vise-Wow they are a bunch of work to install-have not got the gadgets hooked up- back to the instruction book!!!!!!
OLD bench



 

It's replacement



 



 



 



 

Now to start rearranging and cleaning  the shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## dycmark

That is amazing!! what about dog holes? dont you need some for hold downs or dogs? or are you secretly thinking of turning this into a dresser and vanity? it is WAY nicer than any furniture in my house or my garage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

dycmark said:


> That is amazing!! what about dog holes? dont you need some for hold downs or dogs? or are you secretly thinking of turning this into a dresser and vanity? it is WAY nicer than any furniture in my house or my garage.




Thanks, I will be putting dog holes in after both vises are mounted. I want to make sure that they are where they will function best. Then-don't tell anyone- I will dust off the lathe and make some bench dogs. I also have the tray bottom and the stop to finish. Just thought I might as well start using it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Outstanding Mike! Wow, furniture that you can beat on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

What an accomplishment. Just fabulous, Mike. It would be hard to walk into your shop and even See anything else in there! It is a real show piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

BarbS said:


> What an accomplishment. Just fabulous, Mike. It would be hard to walk into your shop and even See anything else in there! It is a real show piece!




Thanks Barb, As messy as my shop was when I got done- it was hard to see anything in there. I am reorganizing before next project- I am a slob in the shop...........


----------



## BarbS

It's the work that counts! Only the work....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike what are the depressions in the top for? Absolutely awesome piece of wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> Mike what are the depressions in the top for? Absolutely awesome piece of wood!!




The big outside one is a tray for tools/? The smaller one next to it is for a stop. when not in use , it can be turned upside down and be flush with top- but when needed will protrude about an inch above surface so you can push against piece and have it be solid. I will post pics of it finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> Mike what are the depressions in the top for? Absolutely awesome piece of wood!!




here is a picture Barry- pretty simple stop. Still needs a little fine tuning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

WOW, Mike! That bench is fantastic! Very well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

That's a beauty, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

I may need to arrange for a bigger truck for my pacific northwest midnight raid! Great looking bench, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> I may need to arrange for a bigger truck for my pacific northwest midnight raid! Great looking bench, Mike!



Maybe I shouldn't have returned so early that 26' Uhaul I rented for our move last week...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have returned so early that 26' Uhaul I rented for our move last week...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike, I got a bench related question for you.

I just came across a Craigslist post of someone selling oak and basswood for $1/BF. Says it's dry and it looks like it's been sitting a while. From the pics it looks like he's got 4/4 and 8/4. It's located about an hour away from me. At $1/BF, that could easily put the lumber to build a nice bench within easy reach. (Though it would have to sit until I at least got a planer, which it looks like I'll probably be able to get one later this year.)

You don't need to go and measure your benches and give me an exact calculation, but what would you estimate your board foot usage for building your bench, or any of the other ones you've built? Not including cabinet and drawers - just legs, stretcher, and top.

My wife let me set aside some money before our move to use to buy lumber, plywood, etc. to build some basic benches and get shelves going in the shop after our move. $1/BF oak would make for an awesome bench if I could swing it.

(I'm also now on the look out for a good deal on a vise, maybe two, now.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Top for mine is easy- started with 3"-8/4 it is 6' x about 2' = 36 bd ft. frame is 8/4 about 4' x 18 so lets say 4- 6' x 6" = 24 bd ft legs less then 3' tall 2 pieces in each leg making them +- 4 x 4 = 24 ' 8/4 x 4" = 16 bd ft. Now all this is off the top of the  head and considering the source I would check the math. but that is about 76 bd ft. If you can buy 100 bd ft. 8 /4 and about 25 -50 ft of 4/4 and you will have plenty for drawers and such. One helluva lot of wood for $150 ---but I would offer $125 for it, m

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Thanks, Mike! I'll double check on the math, but it looks like I just might have the funds to pull off buying the lumber and can save up for a couple vises while saving up for a planer purchase. I like that I could even get enough to do drawers with the money I have. Now I just gotta find a day I can drive over there and a trailer I can borrow! Finding a trailer I can use probably won't be hard - it's the time thing as I'm real busy this week and next... But, I think I've seen his ad before, when I was checking out the Craigslist pages before we moved here, so I'm sure it'll be around for a little while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Mike, I got a bench related question for you.
> 
> I just came across a Craigslist post of someone selling oak and basswood for $1/BF. Says it's dry and it looks like it's been sitting a while. From the pics it looks like he's got 4/4 and 8/4. It's located about an hour away from me. At $1/BF, that could easily put the lumber to build a nice bench within easy reach. (Though it would have to sit until I at least got a planer, which it looks like I'll probably be able to get one later this year.)
> 
> You don't need to go and measure your benches and give me an exact calculation, but what would you estimate your board foot usage for building your bench, or any of the other ones you've built? Not including cabinet and drawers - just legs, stretcher, and top.
> 
> My wife let me set aside some money before our move to use to buy lumber, plywood, etc. to build some basic benches and get shelves going in the shop after our move. $1/BF oak would make for an awesome bench if I could swing it.
> 
> (I'm also now on the look out for a good deal on a vise, maybe two, now.)




PS- top does not need to be 3"- it could be 2. I was thinking oak- not basswood-too soft.


----------



## Sprung

Yes, most definitely oak. I honestly don't know what I'd do with basswood since it's so soft. I'll have to internally debate on the 2" vs. 3" top thickness. I think that this would be a lifetime bench, or at least used for many years, so I'd probably want to build it with a 3" top to give it more heft. Probably will try to make the top removable for any future potential moves.

I'll update if/when I come home with a stack of oak! I think a nice bench is going to be built by me this year! (And, if so, I'll take y'all along for the ride, just as you did here!)


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Yes, most definitely oak. I honestly don't know what I'd do with basswood since it's so soft. I'll have to internally debate on the 2" vs. 3" top thickness. I think that this would be a lifetime bench, or at least used for many years, so I'd probably want to build it with a 3" top to give it more heft. Probably will try to make the top removable for any future potential moves.
> 
> I'll update if/when I come home with a stack of oak! I think a nice bench is going to be built by me this year! (And, if so, I'll take y'all along for the ride, just as you did here!)




Extra 12' of oak will only cost 12 bucks but I thought I would throw it out there. My top is M&T but they are screw attached to move in the future. Good luck on your wood quest..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Extra wood also is good in case of mistakes or future projects - especially at $1/BF! Gonna be next week, maybe even not until after Easter, before I can think about getting over that way, but I might give him a call soon just to see how much he's got left.


----------



## Mike1950

M


Sprung said:


> Extra wood also is good in case of mistakes or future projects - especially at $1/BF! Gonna be next week, maybe even not until after Easter, before I can think about getting over that way, but I might give him a call soon just to see how much he's got left.




My other bench has a lee valley large front vise and this one has a highland. I almost did not buy the Highland because it was quite a bit cheaper but I had a $50 credit so I did- I am happy with buy- I think the screw is larger -otherwise only difference is price and color. I bought the emmert repro on craigslist and the columbia on Ebay- watch the freight on ebay. Make sure you do a complete search-tools/materials and general on craigslist. You will find vises everywhere. A lot of them are very spendy but some will be dirt cheap.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

don't know how I missed this buddy! absolutely beautiful bench! how is your wagon wheel working?


----------



## Mike1950

brown down said:


> don't know how I missed this buddy! absolutely beautiful bench! how is your wagon wheel working?



Thanks Jeff, I decided I would not build it. After a lot of thought of what I use the bench for I went with a different vise.


----------

